# nagtatago



## Reflections

Hi,

Please help me in understanding thus:
1st person: ngtatago plagi ang gf ko tol 
2nd person: gnun  bkit tkot sa likes n comments 

Thanks,


----------



## DotterKat

Reflections said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me understand this:
> 1st person: nagtatago palagi ang gf ko tol
> 2nd person: gnun  bkit (bakit ganun) takot sa likes n comments
> 
> Thanks,



Person #1: My girlfriend keeps hiding, bro'.
Person #2: Why is she like that? (Is she / She must be) afraid of the likes and comments (posted about her)?


----------



## Reflections

Thank you DotterKat,


----------

